# What have I got myself into...



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

So I guess it's official I signed and accepted my offer this morning and so will be moving to Abu Dhabi from the US in the next couple months. Seems like a pretty good offer based on what I have learned. Almost to the $$ what I earn in the US (although tax free) and a 220,000 AED/year housing allowance + Health and annual Biz ticket. And really does look to be an interesting job.

Hard to say no to at this point in my life.

Will admit to being a little shaky now that I have pulled the trigger, have traveled quite a bit but never lived outside the US and have actually been in the same house for the last almost 15 years (same town for 19).

Thanks for all the information posted this has been an invaluable resource, and I am sure will continue to be.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

42 looks and no one has responded... 

Welcome to the UAE. Hope you enjoy it. 

And that housing allowance is part of taxable income is my understanding from my mother who works for the hitler agency. Always has been but companies have loop holed it for a long time and seems Obama has made it a personal agenda for those who are working overseas to pay income on all the income they receive, given or alloance.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I guess it's official I signed and accepted my offer this morning and so will be moving to Abu Dhabi from the US in the next couple months. Seems like a pretty good offer based on what I have learned. Almost to the $$ what I earn in the US (although tax free) and a 220,000 AED/year housing allowance + Health and annual Biz ticket. And really does look to be an interesting job.
> 
> ...



As a US citizen your income will not be tax-free. You have an increased tax-free allowance (Approx $90k pa), but unlike many other countries the IRS doesn't let you off paying tax! 

Get yourself a copy of Abu Dhabi Explorer (Amazon will stock it) as that will be your 'bible' for the first year in terms of how to do things. You will find it somethng of a culture shock if you haven't really travelled, but treat it as an adventure and make sure your end of humour is turned up to maximum so you can cope will the illogical things you will come across. 

Abu Dhabi is a little quieter and more traditional than Dubai, but there is still plenty going on and more hotels (with bars/restaurants) opening all the time.

-


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

> As a US citizen your income will not be tax-free. You have an increased tax-free allowance (Approx $90k pa), but unlike many other countries the IRS doesn't let you off paying tax!


Understood. Only if a US citizen's earnings are below the combined exception+housing allowance (which is calculated in some bizarre manner) would their tax be 0. A US citizen earning more than that will still pay income tax. I did not intend to indicate otherwise.


----------

